# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Técnicas de Reprodução e Propagação >  pedido de ajuda,preciso de aptasias

## Carlos Mota

boas

vou tentar reproduzir bergias, o problema é que elas devoram aptasias a uma velocidade impresionante

a quem tiver rocha viva cheias de aptasias e quiser passar no fragario do norte e trocar por rocha limpinha e maturada tem aproximadamente 400 kilos por onde escolher


Cumprimentos

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Olá Carlos,

Tenho uma curiosidade, sabes se as Berghias devoram completamente as Aiptasias ou se passado algum tempo e na ausência desse temível predador as mesmas reaparecem? Por exemplo no caso dos Chelmon rostratus elas voltam a aparecer se este for retirado do aquário.

abraço

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Carlos,

Aiptásias é o que não me falta por aqui...  :SbSourire2:  Além da rocha, tenho aiptásias um pouco pelo areão, nas macro-algas, nos vidros... então será fácil colectar algumas  :SbSourire2:  Vou enviar MP  :SbOk3: 

Em relação à criação de berghias, suponho que algo ideal seria um pequeno aquário só para berguias, com outro pequeno aquário/refúgio superior para as aiptásias com queda por gravidade e, essencialmente, com a água repleta de fosfatos...  :SbSourire2:

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas




> Tenho uma curiosidade, sabes se as Berghias devoram completamente as Aiptasias ou se passado algum tempo e na ausência desse temível predador as mesmas reaparecem? Por exemplo no caso dos Chelmon rostratus elas voltam a aparecer se este for retirado do aquário.


Ricardo

a minha experiencia em berghias é muito pouca para já

o que te posso dizer para já, é que as berghias ainda estavam no recipente onde vieram e experimentei meter lá duas aptasias que tirei de uma rochas
prontamente as berghias comeram as aptasias até não sobrar nada e curiosamente as que alimentaram mudaram de cor

vou dando noticias conforme a evolução  da coisa

Cumprimentos

----------


## António P Sousa

Boas Carlos

Qual é o horario do fragario e em que dias atendes?

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Carlos Mota

boas

atendo todos os dias das 18.00 as 20.00 e sabados todo o dia

ou outra hora qualquer, desde que ligues antes para não teres de fazer kilometros desnecessarios

966435711


cumprimentos

----------


## António P Sousa

> boas
> 
> atendo todos os dias das 18.00 as 20.00 e sabados todo o dia
> 
> ou outra hora qualquer, desde que ligues antes para não teres de fazer kilometros desnecessarios
> 
> 966435711
> 
> 
> cumprimentos


Ok Obrigado
Por acaso ontem peguei na familia e fui passear, levei o GPS e passei por aí, agora tenho que ver a minha disponiblidade ao sabado para ir fazer uma visita.

Cumps.
António Sousa

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá: lá Carlos

Tenho poucas mas suficientes para as Berghia ... e servirá para trocar RV com Aiptasias por outra RV sem Aiptasias ... ainda não ensinei o Zanclus a comer Aiptasias  :SbSourire:  :Wink:  


Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno
P.S.: Dá-me um toque quando te for oportuno e combinamos :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

B :Olá: m dia Carlos
Rochas entregues e os bichos se já comeram o pequeno almoço devem estar gordos  :Wink:  .... tenho mais uma ou duas rochas pequenas com zoanthus que posso ainda levar esta semana ... e que me dá jeito porque essas rochas estão a atrapalhar os peixes assim como a disposição numa zona do sistema ... telefona-me para combinar  :Wink: 

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------


## Pedro Nuno Ferreira

:Olá:  "biba" novamente

Já deves ter lido isto, tópico e artigo tantas vezes que um dia destes recitas de memória  :EEK!:   :yb624:  ... mas aqui fica de novo para refrescar a "alembradura" e para quem seja mais recente nestas andanças e não tenha dado com isto ou para quem quiser voltar a ler e relembrar ...  :Wink: 

Cultura do Nudibrânqueo

Atenciosamente
Pedro Nuno  :Wink:

----------

